# Megs #105 & 205 samples! Get them now!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys heres your chance to get your hands on the #105 & #205 samples from Meguiars - The new latest technolagy in polishing and paint correction. We are offerering a pack of samples or a single sample of these superb polishes.

*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra Cut Compound 250ml £7.99 Per Sample* (approx 30 samples available)

*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £7.99 Per Sample *(approx 30 samples available)

*The two samples together #105 & #205 for £13.99 ex postage *
*(postage prices below)*

All samples will come in a strong clear bottle with a safe flip top lid and a sample label

Postage options for the Royal Mail are based on 300g packet per single sample are

1st class £2.40
1st class recorded £2.99

Or two samples together are based on 600g packet are

1st class £2.65
1st class recorded £3.40

Paypal will be accepted as a *'gift'* or non gift option at our pay-pal address [email protected] 
or you can call us on *07951 576174* to pay via Various Credit Cards ETC

*Please choose your postage option and please send all funds and address to your choice of payment. You MUST state your order contents and address and postage on the pay-pal payment option.*

Some top products here guys so if ya want them? 

Some info on these products

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2284

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2216


Thanks for reading!

Mark


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any of these still available?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes mate they are still avail.:thumb:


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Gotta love a sample :thumb:
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4TN40525VD877372W)

Thanks


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Excellent, payment just sent:

Unique Transaction ID #7B097038KL958792Y


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Unique Transaction ID #8C1984048S687353K

(For some reason it dropped my address - will PM it)

Edit: PM sent


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

Payment sent with address in the note.
Unique Transaction ID #3A493750J7248473F
Can't wait to try it with all the good reviews I've heard!
Thanks!!!!
Gary


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Transaction ID: 3XT80946AE046625X
Payment sent with address and postage option on e-mail

Thanks


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Unique Transaction ID #7DB41316A9110210G

Paypal payment with all details in the comments block
Many thanks
Andy:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only paid for mine yesterday and arrived safe and sound this morning - fantastic service


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello Marc,

how much would be 1xmegs205 shipped to austria?


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

Arrived today, many thanks .


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got it today, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Also received today, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

atomicfan said:


> Hello Marc,
> 
> how much would be 1xmegs205 shipped to austria?


pm me full address mate:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Only paid for mine yesterday and arrived safe and sound this morning - fantastic service


Excellent mate!! Thanks for letting me know..Fast i must admit:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

hi - have you got any - Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample - left please?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Judas said:


> hi - have you got any - Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample - left please?


yes mate:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

How much for Shipping(2 bottles) to Sweden? 941 34 is the area code.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> yes mate:thumb:


payment sent - cheers


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

Unique Transaction ID #27522202BR6738047

All details in the message box.

Thanks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just paid for a set of the two Megs polishes :thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4YV850967F6787118)

All shipping details in the PM sent


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Transaction ID: 04L34742NX417893L

Thanks


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8L374021HU323142T)

All details in message - both samples please 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent service, arrived day before yesterday. Thanks!

Any idea if the 105 is the latest version approved for use with DA?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

PM sent with a question


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Received today many thanks 

Rob


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you still have samples available?


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

andycole said:


> Unique Transaction ID #7DB41316A9110210G
> 
> Paypal payment with all details in the comments block
> Many thanks
> Andy:thumb:


Was hoping to return from holiday and find mine waiting, can you confirm you have sent them please?
Cheers
Andy:buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

andycole said:


> Was hoping to return from holiday and find mine waiting, can you confirm you have sent them please?
> Cheers
> Andy:buffer:


Hi there

Address too?


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi there
> 
> Address too?


YHPM, maybe just our slow local postie??
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Nickh2007 (Apr 30, 2007)

trans id 34B19329TA217912H

received mine today, ordered yesterday - thanks very much 

it's very white..


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Mark, any left???


Thanks

OP


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

> Hi Mark, any left???


Second that ?????

.


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML*

Hi do you stil have any Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML - left

If you do save me on and ill send payment

Rich


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Any left?


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Gareth2665

I sent a PM and get a message back with a yes

If I was you I would send a PM and then they back to you quicker and will let you know 


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

approx 10 left guys from now:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I'll take one of these please:

*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra Cut Compound 250ml £7.99 Per Sample*

Paypal paid + 1st class post.

total £9.93


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6EK987977X076115T)
Form one Megs 205 sample postage 1st class
Ta very Much


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Can I get a sample of #105 and #205 if you have them?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm hoping you have some of these left, as I've just sent payment for one of each (#6AD45560XS780100Y)

Cheers!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Money sent

Unique Transaction ID #71C09329K3454463M

Thanks


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ordered Sunday, received today, excellent service mate :thumb:


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Paid for both of them today thanks!

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #06R09080P2421740H)


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Received mine today, super quick delivery, thanks!


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you have any of these left please?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

any samples of the #205 left mark ? and whats about the 3d final touch gallon ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

3D final touch is on the way over to us now mate, on the boat.. However we have just finished our brand new 'Berry Blast Detailer' and due to be released next week!! You think Final Touch is good???

Its due to be reviewed very soon

And yes we have 205 in stock:lol:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> 3D final touch is on the way over to us now mate, on the boat.. However we have just finished our brand new 'Berry Blast Detailer' and due to be released next week!! You think Final Touch is good???
> 
> Its due to be reviewed very soon
> 
> And yes we have 205 in stock:lol:


could you tell me more about the 'Berry Blast Detailer' ? 
any idea how much would be shipping to germany for the sample? 
or should I wait and order it together with the detailer


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Any of the Ultra Cut Compound left, I need to try something a bit stronger than Megs 80


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Do you still have some #205 samples? If so, I'll get a payment sent over


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Some left guys yes..:thumb:


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Payment sent 

(Unique Transaction ID #6EH33629UK674124P)

250ml sample of Megs #205, sent 1st class


----------



## mac_man_luke (Sep 26, 2008)

willing to post to australia?


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

any Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra Cut Compound 250ml left ?

Thanks


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

are both of them still available?


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Received my #205 sample yesterday - thanks


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Just sent order for 1 sample of Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105*

Unique Transaction ID #4XL94439PF718961J just sent

1 x Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra Cut Compound 250ml 
1st class £1.94 please .


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Prmopt service,Thanks*

Thanks for sending the megs 105,arrived Friday,thats good service!:thumb:


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Payment sent for 105 sample & 1st Class

Unique ref ending *****53392A

Thanks

AW8


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Can you send 105 and 205 to Spain (08921) ?
TX


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

"Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8H8******C501910K)

Amount sent: 
£8.93 GBP
Fee amount: 
£0.00 GBP
Net amount: 
£8.93 GBP

Date: 
18 Sep. 2009
Time: 
09:59:28 BST
Status: 
Completed"

Any word? :wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

WTF how did you not get charged a fee!

i ALWAYS have to pay a fee even in gift mode


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm speshul


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

Just this second received mine.

Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Got mine last week- with thanks for prompt service.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Are the Megs 205 samples still available?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes mate some left:thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yes mate some left:thumb:


Nice one.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6Y0458142M5038847)

for #205 sample. :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yes mate some left:thumb:


Im after 1 #205 mate. I'll sort it in the morning if thats ok?
Thanks Phil


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

hey man,
payment sent for 105 and 205

(Unique Transaction ID #0YJ16685PR775232Y)

cheers


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Any #205 left please..


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Payment Sent for #205

(Unique Transaction ID #11867768UR530782B)

Sorry about the delay as my lass had to change the cards as the one on there had expired. 

Cant wait to get the stuff

Thanks Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Update, got mine this morning!  Great service guys and one i'll defo use again in the future! 
Thanks Phil


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

I was going to order some of this but they're on holiday until the 27th now.


----------



## fantozzi (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you also send to Germany?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes to the above^^:thumb:

Back in tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey mate any samples left? im in ireland


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd also be interested in a sample of each, if they are still available.


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

I am interested in this product 105 and 205, and I know the price for shipping quote for Barcelona / Spain.

Cheers.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

I m interest you send for Portugal, what price.
Best regards
PMC


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

These still going then or what?


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello, I,m interested in this samples megs 105 y 205. How can I buy? I,m from Spain


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Can you still get #205 Samples?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes we can do some more if you wish.

Thanks Mark:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yes we can do some more if you wish.
> 
> Thanks Mark:thumb:


That's great.

Would the prices states in your first post still apply? 
I'd be interested in 250ml of both #105 and #205 with 1st class postage.

Cheers


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yes we can do some more if you wish.


Sounds good. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes prices are still the same. 

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Turned up to work this morning to find them waiting on my desk :thumb:
Looking forward to trying them out now.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Payment sent for #105 for delivery to work

cheers folks!

(Unique Transaction ID #73B43289R1654602V)

Andy:thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

I see an order placed yesterday, but could you confirm that this offer is still valid? I'm interested in one each of #105 and #205.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

JoeNobody said:


> I see an order placed yesterday, but could you confirm that this offer is still valid? I'm interested in one each of #105 and #205.


The last order was received on 5th of May so I hope it still is mate :thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

JoeNobody said:


> I see an order placed yesterday, but could you confirm that this offer is still valid? I'm interested in one each of #105 and #205.


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5UE06377FF577041D) :thumb:


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

AJA_528i said:


> Payment sent for #105 for delivery to work
> 
> cheers folks!
> 
> ...


Arrived today - thanks fellas!!:thumb:

Ford Cougar is 'avvin it on Saturday!!:buffer:


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it still possible to place an order for some 105 & 205 samples please?


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

JoeNobody said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5UE06377FF577041D) :thumb:


Arrived yesterday. Thanks


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Arrived yesterday, super quick delivery! Many thanks.


----------



## bigwill (Jun 18, 2009)

am i able to get some of this sample shipped to aus?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

neilneilorange said:


> is it still possible to place an order for some 105 & 205 samples please?


+1


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Payment sent for m105 + m205

Unique Transaction ID #9PD88555NW423144G

Thanks


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Any chance of a 105 and a 205?

Regards, Ian


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

is this still available? ill take a sample of 105 and 205 if it is


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi there,

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6W237367DV356392W).

For 105 & 205.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Payment sent for 105 + 205

Unique Transaction ID #4C627374DX148054M

Glad this great sample deal is continuing.

Regards, Ian


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

payment sent for 105 and 205

Unique Transaction ID #3HX54599YG6033352

cheers, Dan


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got mine.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine received this morning, sincerest thanks :thumb::thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

mine arrived this morning, spot on service :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry if i have missed the answer but how much do we get? Is it enough to do one car?


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

pete330 said:


> Sorry if i have missed the answer but how much do we get? Is it enough to do one car?


It says on the first page in the first post. 250ML, thats enouth for a few cars.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #95C05791VG613030M)

for megs #105 and #205 samples

Thanks mate


----------



## nickyg (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Autobrite, I've sent payment through a couple of days ago. 

#7V062728HD6376838

Also sent address immediately after via PM as copy and paste played up before clicking send on Firefox when composing paypal message! (AVG toolbar!)

Thanks again!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

bigup said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #95C05791VG613030M)
> 
> for megs #105 and #205 samples
> 
> Thanks mate


mine arrived today, thanks mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

any left mark?

Wouldnt mind picking some up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

yes mate few left:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Woo hoo

Keep me 1 of each and i'll nip over and get them :thumb:

Came over yesterday and picked up some berry blast detailer spray :thumb: Nice stuff and leaves a cracking shine mate


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Transaction ID: 8ME82520CS7302632
Transaction ID: 1GP84385VP975533P



Just sent payment twice by mistake mate

Any chance returning one payment to me?

Thanks

Sent a pm also about this,please let me know

Edit:

Refunded thanx


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm interested in the #205, have you got any left ?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this offer still on?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Still on yes:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't choose between this deal or the 3m one, convince me which to buy?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you got them in stock? The last pm I sent about them, you were out of stock but were going to send me a message when they were available.

TIA


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Any news on the above Autobrite?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

They were still on according to Marks post above :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Indeed I saw that, but the last time I contact Autobrite about this, Mark told me the offer was on but they had no stock. Hence the question.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Mark any news on this - any stock at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

i know this is an old thread, but wondered if you have any 105 left?


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

is this still on, probs not but worth a go


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

8oz bottles of M105 and M205 are available at most traders.


----------

